# Guitar Parts in Ottawa



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Where is a good place to buy new Pots and Tuners and Capacitors and such I want to do some Mods on my Guitar. Thanks for the repleis if there is any.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you tried your local guitar store? They might not have what you want in stock but they could tell you where you might get it or order it for you. If you don't mind ordering it, this is a good supplier.

STEWMAC.COM : Guitar, Bass, Banjo, Mandolin, Parts, Tools, Supplies, Free Information

Guitar Parts Canada - Canada's largest and most complete guitar parts and accessories store - We supply: ABM Acoustic Image Bartolini Bixonic Carl Martin Chunk Systems GeorgeL Graphtech Guyatone Hipshot Jacques Kent Armstrong Lace Lindy Fralin Pickup


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Not so sure about caps, but I think Long and McQuade in Ottawa stocks tuners and pots.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Search this forum for Guitar Parts Canada before ordering from them. Almost all of the feedback is .. ummm ... not positive.



FlipFlopFly said:


> Guitar Parts Canada - Canada's largest and most complete guitar parts and accessories store - We supply: ABM Acoustic Image Bartolini Bixonic Carl Martin Chunk Systems GeorgeL Graphtech Guyatone Hipshot Jacques Kent Armstrong Lace Lindy Fralin Pickup


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

I know the guys at International Musicland can order authentic Fender, Gibson parts as well as all the major ones such as Grover/Schaller/Graphtech etc, but they tend to do a lot of special orders only aside from the basic replacement parts, and I mean these days who can really blame them since finding parts for guitars for modding is not exactly the same as a replacement part on your car  . It can take a while though, they're still waiting on some Fender pickups, and they have a sheet showing when they ordered a set of Vintage Tele noiseless pickups in July 09, and they were shipped out from the supplier July 10....over one year for the Canadian distributor to get them in!! You might have better luck online, but depends what you're after. Spaceman sometimes has the wierd and wild parts since some of the old ones they get in they'll just strip down for parts to sell. I know they have bodies/necks/pickups from old and wierd guitars every now and then.


----------



## telemaster1987 (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, depending on your location..there is Active Electronics on Merivale. I was there yesterday and they don't have anything for pots, but lots of wire, tools, resisitors, caps, and a pile of other stuff. Gervais and Reset also don't carry many tapered pots, but Gervais does have a small selection. Gervais is on Industrial. I have kind of given up and trying to chase everything down locally and am just going to order everything I need from Stewmac.com. good luck


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Does L&M stock Tuners? If so I am going there tomorrow and I can just pick some up I am looking for some Kluson's.


----------



## pi39 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just phone Long & McQuade and see if they have any in stock and if not order some. Call Steve's too. Eithor can order whatever you want.


----------

